# Devin Harris is playing well.



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

Mavs rookie badgers Bucks in 91-89 win 


AP
Mavericks guard Devin Harris (left), a former Wisconsin Badger, was greeted by Milwaukee fans with frequent cheers.Devin Harris went to high school in Milwaukee and had a flock of reporters around him before and after the Mavericks' 91-89 preseason win over the Bucks on Saturday night. In between, the Mavericks point guard put on a pretty decent show. Harris brought the crowd to their feet midway through the third quarter when he stripped Keith Van Horn and went uncontested for a slam. He finished with 20 points, five assists and five steals.

Harris' growth is a joy for the Mavericks' coaching staff. They knew he was good when he was drafted, but he's surpassed expectations. 

"He couldn't have played for a better coach [UW's Bo Ryan] to be NBA ready," Nelson said. "He was about as ready as you can be." 

Harris' play in the preseason arguably has been on par with projected starter Jason Terry. It's too early for any "quarterback controversy," although Harris clearly is the Mavericks' point guard of the future. 

"He doesn't surprise me at all anymore," Nelson said. "We think he can be really special as a scorer and a distributor." 

For one night, Harris was the Mavericks' focal point. It may not be long before it happens on a regular basis. 

he's 2nd in preseason statistics in SPG at 3.2

10th in dimes at 4.6

he's averaging 10 points 5 dimes 3 steals 3 boards and a block a game 

his shooting percentage needs to come up GREATLY though but he's a smart tough defensive pg.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

i know i know its only preseason whenever a mavs rookie or player is doing well. So i guess we shouldn't talk about the other rookies either


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> i know i know its only preseason whenever a mavs rookie or player is doing well. So i guess we shouldn't talk about the other rookies either


I don't think people have the problem with you posting Mavs threads, but it's the volume. No offense, but there's a Mavs board for a reason.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think people have the problem with you posting Mavs threads, but it's the volume. No offense, but there's a Mavs board for a reason.


well it seems me n theo are the only guys who post in there so that's why we post out here more than that. But it's ok for 2 and 3 j.r smith threads to be out here right? i've seen about 10 mavs threads that weren't started by a mavs fan out here but when we do it it's wrong?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121070&forumid=2
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121106&forumid=2
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120943&forumid=2

all on page 1


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah this looks like the Mavs board.

How many threads like this were posted in the last week? Totally generic stuff like Dirk says " Devin is playing well".


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Yeah this looks like the Mavs board.
> 
> How many threads like this were posted in the last week? Totally generic stuff like Dirk says " Devin is playing well".


you're a closet mavs fan. every thread that mentions the mavs in here are the only threads you show up in. :laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> I just couldn't care less what the Mavs are averaging in preseason and it isn't impressive.





> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> but yet you reply to this thread about five times right? :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't see your point but whatever. I have over 5000 posts not much less than the entire Mavs board.

I'd look at it from another angle. Your mavs topics on this board are so ridiculous that I feel a need to reply to set you straight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121070&forumid=2
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121106&forumid=2
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120943&forumid=2
> ...


And here's three more:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121139&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121010&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120826&forumid=2

Is it wrong? No, but is there really a need to update people with every little happening with the Mavs? Especially when two threads are concerning Devin Harris.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I don't see your point but whatever. I have over 5000 posts not much less than the entire Mavs board.
> 
> I'd look at it from another angle. Your mavs topics on this board are so ridiculous that I feel a need to reply to set you straight.


if yo udon't care stay outta here. You're setting nothing straight. you're not even reply about devin harris. You're simply trying to "bait me" into a stupid argument with you I thought that was against the rules


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

theres nothing wring with posting some mav threads, but u posted a VERY SIMILAIR one a couple days ago about Harris and the Mavs pg's. Harris looks good, but one thread about him in a half week is more than enough.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120826&forumid=2

merge?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> And here's three more:
> ...


and I could point out about 3 threads about j.r smith within a few days. I could point out mad kg threads and melo threads and kobe threads. the point is whenever someone speaks on the mavs you guys get MAD


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> theres nothing wring with posting some mav threads, but u posted a VERY SIMILAIR one a couple days ago about Harris and the Mavs pg's. Harris looks good, but one thread about him in a half week is more than enough.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=120826&forumid=2
> ...


i'll give you that. they can merge them together. I have no prob with that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> and I could point out about 3 threads about j.r smith within a few days. I could point out mad kg threads and melo threads and kobe threads. the point is whenever someone speaks on the mavs you guys get MAD


Okay it's the Mavs against the world!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If you guys don't like it what is so hard about 'not' clicking on his threads. The title is pretty straight forward.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> If you guys don't like it what is so hard about 'not' clicking on his threads. The title is pretty straight forward.


didn't you know? when a mavs fan posts about the mavs it's wrong but there can be 40 kg vs *insert nba player here* and that's cool. But they can be merged. I'm cool wit that. don't wanna cause no probs here for other posters


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> If you guys don't like it what is so hard about 'not' clicking on his threads. The title is pretty straight forward.


That's like saying if you don't like trolls don't read their posts. If you don't like spammers...

And the JR Smith threads?

Well there is one posted 10/14 about him scoring 19 in his first preaseason game out of highschool. 
Another one posted on 10/14 by a different poster about Smith coming from his neighborhood that has nothing to do with Jr Smith except the title.
And one a week later asking if he is starting.

Pages 3 , 4, 5. I just have to look at page 1 here to see 4 Mavs topics started by droppingknowledge. And really all stuff that belongs in the Mavs forum and not here.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

so if that's the case then why have this forum at all? any team who posts about THEIR TEAM SHOULD HAVE TO POST IN THERE. i've started about 10 to 15 mavs topics in the mavs forum. I post VERY FEW IN HERE. There's just so few mavs forums on this board that when I do them they stand out. And like dude said you don't have to read em. But you're in ALL OF THEM. even threads started by NON MAVS fans you're in there speaking on phoenix. Every post you make is about amare or the suns. You need to take your OWN ADVICE AND POST ALL THAT CRAP IN THERE


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> so if that's the case then why have this forum at all? any team who posts about THEIR TEAM SHOULD HAVE TO POST IN THERE. i've started about 10 to 15 mavs topics in the mavs forum. I post VERY FEW IN HERE. There's just so few mavs forums on this board that when I do them they stand out. And like dude said you don't have to read em. But you're in ALL OF THEM. even threads started by NON MAVS fans you're in there speaking on phoenix. Every post you make is about amare or the suns. You need to take your OWN ADVICE AND POST ALL THAT CRAP IN THERE


 Agreed. I'm really tired of hearing about Amare being better than so on and so forth.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> so if that's the case then why have this forum at all? any team who posts about THEIR TEAM SHOULD HAVE TO POST IN THERE. i've started about 10 to 15 mavs topics in the mavs forum. I post VERY FEW IN HERE. There's just so few mavs forums on this board that when I do them they stand out. And like dude said you don't have to read em. But you're in ALL OF THEM. even threads started by NON MAVS fans you're in there speaking on phoenix. Every post you make is about amare or the suns. You need to take your OWN ADVICE AND POST ALL THAT CRAP IN THERE


Please go back and look how many topics I started on the general board.

Probably less than 10 in over 2 years.

There are so few Mavs posts? That's why they stand out? Almost the enitre first page of this forum is full of Mav topics and most started by you.

Btw, I am not in all your threads. The Prince or Howard thread simply speaks for itself. The obvious has been stated more than enough already.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think Devin Harris will do much this season because he's backing up Jason Terry at PG. He's not going to win ROY or anything.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I was listening to the game and he was everywhere, hitting 3's, stealing it and fastbreaking for a dunk, passing it to the open man, penetrating. This kid will be good


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Please go back and look how many topics I started on the general board.
> ...


I said you were up in mavs threads. do I need to quote?

I don't need to quote this one. You're up in it. 

you're the first reply to this thread

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121010&forumid=2



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The Mavs were the top rebounding or among the top rebounding teams in the last year as well...
> 
> I am not sure what your point is but..
> ...



this thread is about pavel. you're one of the first five peeps to reply



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Bad in preseason, scrub in europe. Pavel has bust written all over him.
> 
> Except for Dallas I don't think many teams had a real interest in him.



why didn' tyou post this thread on the suns board? no one cares about the preseason cept fans of those teams remember? this aint the suns board

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=118987&forumid=2


> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Just a reminder if someone is starving for some basketball.
> 
> The Suns public scrimmage is broadcasted live and free on www.suns.com .
> ...


----------

